# Exportieren von external jars



## sunny_e23 (29. Aug 2005)

Hi,
folgendes problem...

hab ne java-app gecoded, die auf ein_ external jar_ zugreift, das ich eingebunden hab.
wenn ich das ganze jetzt exportieren möchte als jar-file um es später aufrufen zu können ohne ide, geht das nicht.

*grund:* das external jar-file wird nicht mit eingebunden

*frage:* wie kann ich das in eclipse machen, dass die external jars mit ins exportierte jar-file kommen?


danke schon mal im vorraus für eure hilfe!


----------



## Sky (29. Aug 2005)

In der FAQ findest Du etwas zu dem Thema: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13075

Ist aber nicht explizit auf eclipse bezogen.


----------



## sunny_e23 (29. Aug 2005)

danke, hat mir schon weitergeholfen, trotzdem ist dies ziemlich umständlich!
ich versteh gar nicht, warum eclipse eine solche funktionalität nicht anbietet...


----------



## AlArenal (29. Aug 2005)

Mit dem JAR-Tool in Eclipse geht das gar nicht. Mir ist lediglich Borlands JBuilder bekannt, der das kann, es mag aber auch andere geben (benutze ausschließlich Eclipse, nach leidvollen Borland-Erfahrungen).

Persönlich bin auch kein Freund solcher Monster-JARs. Ich hab hier Anwendungen, die aus 15 JARs (Tendenz steigend) bestehen und wenn ich die alle einzeln habe, habe ich wenigstens ne Möglichkeit diese auch einzeln zu tauschen (für ein Update) und jeder sieht direkt was für ne Version es ist (wenn man sich angewöhnt die Versionsnummer im Dateinamen zu führen).  Abgesehen davon dass die Build-Zeiten natürlich sinken, da ich nur neue JARs für meinen Code generieren muss und Eclipse nicht noch in einem Dutzend anderer JARs nach Abhängigkeiten suchen und die entsprechenden Ressourcen mit einbinden muss.

Und wenn eine Lib geupdatet wird, brauche ich nur ne Datei austauschen und kann direkt testen ob sich noch alles verträgt und muss nicht erst in der IDE was umstellen, generieren, testen, zurück ändern, ....


----------



## Sky (29. Aug 2005)

sunny_e23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich versteh gar nicht, warum eclipse eine solche funktionalität nicht anbietet...


Das habe ich ja gar nicht gesagt... vielleicht geht es ja auch mit eclipse. Ich weiß nur nicht wie...


----------



## AlArenal (29. Aug 2005)

sunny_e23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke, hat mir schon weitergeholfen, trotzdem ist dies ziemlich umständlich!
> ich versteh gar nicht, warum eclipse eine solche funktionalität nicht anbietet...



Weil niemand so arbeitet 

Du hast ja auch bei MS Office nicht irgendo eine EXE von 30 MB für Word und eine von 35 MB für Excel.. 

Denkt man den OO-Grundgedanken der Kapselung zu Ende, verbietet sich so eine Vorgehensweise.


----------



## sunny_e23 (29. Aug 2005)

@AlArenal: 
da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. hatte in diesem zusammenhang vollkommen das oo-prinzip verloren   :wink: 

gibts da nich ne möglichkeit mit einem _installer _zu arbeiten? so hätte ich die libs einzeln (wie schon oben bemerkt) und könnte das jar-file nach updates weiterhin einfach exportieren.


----------

